# EZonics EZ CAM USB



## ccmextreme

I Own a EZONICS WZ CAM USB or at least that whats ont he camera.....It came with my computer and the computer had windows ME on it ! Now im running XP and it doesnt seem tow anna work !! i want it for msn and stuff but it says theres noc amera plugged in but it is and technical problems and stuff liek that....Whatw rong with it ?

Nick


----------



## [tab]

You could try downloading the drivers from here.

HTH.


----------

